# Problème de clavier avec Macports.



## Moof (14 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai utilisé Macports pour installer des logiciels open source sur mon iMac (encore sous Mac OS X 10.4.11). Les logiciels fonctionnent sans problème, mais j'ai un souci de clavier. En effet, certaines combinaisons de touches, notamment celles impliquant la touche alt sont purement et simplement inopérantes.

Si quelqu'un sait comment résoudre ce problème...

D'avance, merci.


----------



## tatouille (15 Février 2008)

trop vague, travail insuffisant


----------



## edmund (20 Février 2008)

oui, je rencontre les mêmes problèmes. C'est particulièrement embarrassant avec un éditeur de texte genre Bluefish, impossible d'entrer les signes { ou [.


----------

